# What type of tye knot is used in the CF?



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

Do you guys use a:

Windsor Knot
Half-Windsor Knot
or the plain old boring "Four in Hand Knot"

For those who don't know the Windsor has multiple complicated steps and the Four in hand is the "Toss over narrow, wrap around, up through middle, through loop... done." knot.


Are you required to tie your tie with one or the other? or just whatever you are able to do?


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Dec 2007)

Windsor.



			
				Blow said:
			
		

> Are you required to tie your tie with one or the other? or just whatever you are able to do?



They're called Dress Instructions for a reason.


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

Thank you ModlrMike. We are not forced to use a Windsor i don't see my officers using them (might not know how to tie em...) but i that's the knot i always use.. wanted to know if the CF used it as a standard knot.


Thank you!
AC Blow


----------



## axeman (23 Dec 2007)

try howtotieatie.com  it shows you how to do it


----------



## JBoyd (23 Dec 2007)

axeman said:
			
		

> try howtotieatie.com  it shows you how to do it



I go there and it looks like a search domain, doesn't show me anything  ???


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

I know how to tie them... i just said i ONLY use windsor knots!

I just wanted to know if you guys were required to use them.


----------



## Big Foot (23 Dec 2007)

> 17. Necktie. The necktie shall be knotted neatly
> using either a windsor or four-in-hand knot, (see
> Figure 2-2-5) and shall be kept tight. Conservative
> tie-pins or clips may be worn. See Chapter 6,
> ...


Direct from the CF Dress Manual, 2-2-9.


----------



## Blow (23 Dec 2007)

Thank you immensely Big foot for the QUOTE of the manual.. that is EXACTLY what i wanted. Thank you... my regards

AC Blow


----------



## Big Foot (23 Dec 2007)

Not a problem.


----------



## Franko (23 Dec 2007)

30 second search comes up with this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35280.0.html

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2007)

Blow said:
			
		

> Do you guys use a:
> 
> Windsor Knot
> Half-Windsor Knot
> or the plain old boring "Four in Hand Knot"



Neither.... clip on.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2007)

The info has been given and we've done this before. Please try searching before posting a question. 

Thx.
Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

